# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Счастье!

## olshyn

Я сегодня забрел сюда в первый и последний раз!Решение принято и одно принималось не одним днем.Это счастье осознания,ощущения того,что сегодня всему придет конец.Мне 39 лет,в моей жизни все было и счастье и разочарование.Но самое главное,что я ухожу с любовью в сердце,момент всепрощения пришел,больше ни на кого нет обид и ни к кому никаких претензий.
Причина смерти конечно же любовь-любовь странная какая то,безответная,но все равно сейчас мне хорошо-это тот момент когда нужно уйти вовремя!Я испытал это чувство-поймите значит я еще способен на эмоции.Конечно кто то не поймет мой шаг-но это то ,что я чувствую,то чем я жил последние  семь лет!Правда что нам хорошо когда мы любим-даже если не любят нас!Я боюсь ,что вдруг смогу разлюбить,вот это действительно хуже смерти!А своему объекту обожания я могу пожелать только счастья-настоящего-не фальшивого.Для меня очень важно,что б там все было хорошо,и сейчас,что б не помешать чужому счастью я должен уйти!Я пытался уехать в другой город,но все равно возвращался-любовь она хоть и прекрасна,но она очень заразна!Правда в том,что от себя не убежать!Сегодня я попробую совершить побег-побег из жизни,побег от себя!Спасибо тому,кто это прочитает!И Вам счастья!Живите долго и в гармонии с собой и с миром!

----------


## Nek

Жди, через пару дней там встретимся.

----------


## оригами

похоже нас уже тусовка собирается...))

----------


## Лазарус

это действительно счастье

----------


## Traumerei

Жить с осознанием того,что из-за тебя совершили самоубийство...нет уж,никакое не счастье... Это муки даже тогда,когда ты "левый" человек и знаешь,что не смог сделать всё,что в твоих силах. По Фрейду самоубийство-это агрессия,направленная вовнутрь. Конечно,есть много pro et contra,но всё-таки придела нет,а потому возможно быть сильнее самой судьбы,сильнее этого мира.
 Как справедливо в песне поётся : "Любить сложнее,чем убивать любовь"...

----------


## Игорёк

Человек слишком ничтожен для того что бы быть сильнее жизни. Но приспособиться можно, в данной ситуации. было бы интересно почитать историю этой несостоявшейся любви.

----------


## jkiby

Зачетная ситуация!Жив ли еще автор,мне интересно было бы с ним поговорить-у меня подобная ситуация,только я гей и люблю того,кого мне любить нельзя! :Smile: Но от безответной любви действительно можно умереть,судя по всему автор прощался с жизнью в хорошем расположении духа!В любом случае Спасибо за написанные слова!

----------


## Солнышко

Избери жизнь!

----------


## trypo

"причина смерти , конечно же , любовь" 
"причина смерти , конечно же , отчаянье"
что же больше похоже на правду ?

----------


## оригами

отчаянная любовь..)

----------


## Игорёк

глупо как-то, убеждать себя в счастье которого нет.

----------


## оригами

это точно. себя не обманешь..

----------


## trypo

Из отчаянного положения выходят либо героями, либо преступниками. Остальных выносят. (Чернов В.А.)

----------


## оригами

ура! нас будут носить на руках...!!))

----------


## Лазарус

весело то как

----------


## оригами

вот ведь...обязательно найдется кто-то кто испортит любой праздник..)) 
а я считаю, если попытка удалась, то это уже повод для радости.

----------


## Лазарус

а сидеть на суицидальном форуме - много радости?

----------


## оригами

почему в это так сложно поверить..?) тем более вы тут сами вроде как прописались..))

----------


## Лазарус

я скоро уйду,не волнуйся

----------


## оригами

да я и не волнуюсь. вы мне не мешаете...)

----------


## Nek

> Из отчаянного положения выходят либо героями, либо преступниками. Остальных выносят. (Чернов В.А.)


 Справедливо.

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

Вот не знаю, писать ли в этой теме или создать другую про счастье, но в другом ключе...

----------


## Илья спокойный

Возможно счастье, это все таки когда хочется жить, а если жить уже не хочется, то о каком счастье тут можно говорить?

  Это было мое первое мнение, без особого вникания в ситуацию, после того, как 
обдумал еще раз написанное автором топика, хочу добавить следующее:

   Моя ситуация жизненная в чем то схожа с авторской, я не назову мою любовь запретной. Если автор еще читает эти посты, очень хотелось бы узнать, почему его любовь запретна? Если это например женщина другого мужчины, то действительно, она запретна. Когда я первый раз написал про счастье здесь, на первый взгляд, действительно парадокс, если человек чувствует себя счастливым, то как он может хотеть растаться с жизнью. Прощу прощения у автора, поскольку теперь сообразил почему.

  Автор жертвует своими желаниями, ради того, кого он любит, это и есть настоящая любовь. Только нельзя совершать поспешные поступки и решиться на Су. Я прекрасно понимаю ваше состояние, вы счастливы, но её нет рядом. Если эта любовь действительно запретна, а узнать об этом можно в Библии, просите Бога о помощи, и вам непременно станет легче. Боритесь против своих желаний.
   Если же любовь на самом деле не запретна, то вера и надежда ваши спутники. 
 Спасибо

----------


## Игорёк

Согласен. выбор наименьшего меж двух зол - счастьем не назовешь.

----------


## Илья спокойный

> Эм... Любовь? не, не слышал =) прямо половина на любви любви все... не понятно как то... я вот всех людей люблю =) и всех их ненавижу, только пустоту внутри заполнить всеровно не получается =\


  Всё основанно на Любви, Любовь это Творец. Если вы примите Его, вы почувствуете любовь к людям, вы увидите доброе в них, если раньше не замечали, возможно ненавидить и любить одновременно, такое чувство возникает когда в человеке идет борьба между злом и добром, если одолевает зло, человек чувствует практически только ненависть и злобу, если побеждает добро, то любовь и радость. Все просто.

----------


## Игорёк

> в целом они гавно, но и брильянтовые вкрапления имеются


 а ты себя к какой категории относишь ?

----------


## Troumn

> Что за наркоманский бред?


 Это наш местный миссионер. Не кусается, потенциально не опасен. Советует жить и любить.

----------


## Snape

> Тот кто владеет мастерством слова наиболее опасен в какую бы шкуру он не оделся


 Это не про Илью тутошнего, не беспокойся. Кто владеет мастерством слова - за тем идут, как безропотные овечки, как шли за молодым Ельциным. А за Ильей тут не столько идут, сколько его самого посылают  :Cool:

----------


## Snape

Ммм... а кто за ним уже ушел?

----------


## Игорёк

Жена... уже 1 человек есть, в отличае от нас, дрочеров.

----------


## lexei

А правда очень хотелось бы знать : автор данного послания ещё жив? Только давайте так , если жив - не принимайте это за слабость, наподобие " Ну , вот тут я всем пообещал умереть и не умер - как теперь людям в глаза глядеть" . Очень хотел бы продолжить с вами общение. Алексей.

----------


## Герда

> А правда очень хотелось бы знать .
>  Очень хотел бы продолжить с вами общение. Алексей.


  :Big Grin: )))   жить***

----------


## Troumn

> Жена... уже 1 человек есть, в отличае от нас, дрочеров.


 Ты за всех не говори. :Big Grin: 
Я своё до свадьбы берегу.)))

----------

